# Ssshhhhh!!! Smokey's not supposed to be growing..



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

so im on probation, and i cant even toke..but man, i love growing..

here is my latest lil small op, aero afgoo..they're about 1.5 weeks old.

im probably gonna fall off the wagon when these babies are done.

here's the set-up...

36 site aero
house and garden nutes
1/4hp chiller
1000W HPS(switchable to 600-750-1000-and super lumens. on 600 now)
great white hood. 

im gonna commence flower tomorrow..just need to set-up some intake/exhaust fans..


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet man looks great. I personally would have held the personal details for paranoia I think though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

looking good.

throw an LED in there.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

naw...definitely not the paranoid type..fuck my p/o..that guy has real criminals to deal with..


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I am sure you are fine, at least here in Los Angeles not even Parole officers come to your house, you always go to them.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looking good.
> 
> throw an LED in there.


I should...theyre not doing anything right now!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Yeah I am sure you are fine, at least here in Los Angeles not even Parole officers come to your house, you always go to them.


good and bad in way aint it??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> I should...theyre not doing anything right now!!



side lighting.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

shit...theyre gonna be my only lighting in this damn heat..im waiting for 4 more units..Im done with HPS in this damn heat!! LEDs are the way of the future!! half the electricity too!


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

Shit I am just adding C02 and running 85F, figure if I have to pay for something let it be C02 so I can run higher temps..  I might try them at 90F too, this way powdery mildew can't attach..


----------



## DaPurjn1 (Apr 7, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Shit I am just adding C02 and running 85F, figure if I have to pay for something let it be C02 so I can run higher temps..  I might try them at 90F too, this way powdery mildew can't attach..


 DUH...why didn't i think of that Would help my brain deal with the slight heat issue.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

ive never run CO2...i dont have a properly sealed room to deal with that nonsense..but yeah it does make your temps rise...i live in a desert, so i dont need any more heat.


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry Smokey I should have been a little clearer. C02 generators do add heat, but that isn't what I meant. You can run bottled C02 and it doesn't add heat.

When running C02 you can run higher temps in your room. Curently I am running 72F maximum, but with C02 that would be 80F minimum. Some strains can take much more heat with C02 though and if that number landed in 90F or more then mildew can't grow anymore. Unfortunately then you need to cool your res if you are running a water system, water temps over 75F are almost a guarantee you will get the funk, higher water temps give you root rot, too low of dissolved oxygen and etc. So you would need to chill it.

Best of both worlds is to either co-locate your res where it is cool, run a chiller or simply grow in dirt.

So what I meant is rather than cooling my room from 115F in the summer all the way down to 72F, I will instead run C02 and only cool it to 90F. Then the money I would have spent cooling my room, will just be for propane instead and much cheaper. The kicker is I get 30% or more increase in resin production and yield as well. So I am sealing the room up tight.


----------



## Oreo111 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks Nice Smokey

I'll be watching. . .


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 7, 2010)

so i gave in to temptation, and sparked a fat bowl...i better piss clean next week!!! lol


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

Shit I hope you do too Smokey.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2010)

day 1 flower, and res change.


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 9, 2010)

did you make that? if so got pics of how it looks sexy as fuck!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2010)

sickstoner said:


> did you make that? if so got pics of how it looks sexy as fuck!


make what?


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 9, 2010)

the plant holders?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2010)

oh...lol...no that is a 36site aeroflo machine by GH. costs about $800. they also have a 60 site and extensions.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 9, 2010)

looking good smokey ,i,ve been growing and staying clean since nov .looking to work on the base


----------



## sickstoner (Apr 9, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> oh...lol...no that is a 36site aeroflo machine by GH. costs about $800. they also have a 60 site and extensions.


ohhh ok thanks anyway


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> looking good smokey ,i,ve been growing and staying clean since nov .looking to work on the base


nice...im not alone! i broke the other day and puffed...but ive been drinking mad water, and taking niacin and cranberry pills..hope my pee is clean!

working on the base eh? I was always jealous of the GS cats when i was in the service...


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 9, 2010)

hey smokey having done 4 terms & numerous parole violations i truly can relate to your situation the system just dont let up on a guy good luck to you i hope you pull it off


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 9, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey smokey having done 4 terms & numerous parole violations i truly can relate to your situation the system just dont let up on a guy good luck to you i hope you pull it off


Thanks man.. I'm gonna try my best to be a good probationee.


----------



## NEW2DRO (Apr 10, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> Thanks man.. I'm gonna try my best to be a good probationee.


I asked my PO if early realease was possible. He said yes after 1 year I was eligible for release (my term was 3 years) so I asked how and he said pay all fines, po fees attend all classes and stay clean. I then asked if I did everything he said if he would let me off early. His answer was YES and so I proceeded to complete every task, reminding him at every meeting and at 1 year he signed my release. I have 1 bit of advice for you my friend...STOP SMOKING POT STUPID!


----------



## CapnBud (Apr 10, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> so i gave in to temptation, and sparked a fat bowl...i better piss clean next week!!! lol



been there....i hate D.O.C.....so i grew while on probabtion for 3yrs...had to rent another duplex to grow out of and had to always buy the "go number 1 " kit....synth urine and pouch deal for my UA's ....f'em! grow on! it 


ps....there is no way to cover up a ua or mask it....ive tried with countless others.....best go get a synth urine deal with heater of suffer a p.v.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 10, 2010)

I havent even tested yet. I took a home test yesterday, and it came back "inconclusive"
I have a super fast metabolism, virtually no fat, and i run everyday. i'll be good by test time. 

I smoked weed almost everday when i was in the military, and passed all of my random tests then, just using niacin. Im not gonna bank on thoses stats, but i know he's not gonna test me everytime i see him...

I also have a really good friend of the family that has been a cop for about 18yrs. When i get assigned my officer, he's gonna go have a lil chat with him...still not banking on special treatment, but i have some good people on my side keeping my rep up. 

oh yeah the state thinks i live with my mom, and nothing is in my name. Got those bases covered.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2010)

today is day 3. they are getting sooo big! i might have vegged them a couple days too long...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 12, 2010)

the room is a lil warm..I gotta go to the dro store today and buy some longer hoses for the chiller..that lil bitch is kickin out too much heat!

ive also trimmed a lot of the lower bs off. should have some nice sized colas soon.


----------



## murtymaker (Apr 12, 2010)

scribed... pretty much have the same set up... but i have Co2... how come you don't seal up the room and use the juice?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 13, 2010)

ive thought about it...but said "ahhhh fuck it..."i even have a co2 tank and all the bs, i just didnt set it up.

i bought some longer hoses, just gotta put the chiller up in the attic. but bad company 2 has been taking up too much time!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 13, 2010)

Subscribed! I love Afgoo, one of my top favorite strains!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 14, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Subscribed! I love Afgoo, one of my top favorite strains!


mine too! I love the stuff..the first round i tried doing was all bust..woke up in when the lights came on and the external pump i had busted and ejected 40GAL of res water into my tent..good that bitch was somewhat waterproof, and didnt leak on my downstairs neighbors!! i was about 3 weeks into flower when that happened..I totally freaked!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 14, 2010)

getting bigger everyday!


----------



## CapnBud (Apr 15, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> getting bigger everyday!



very good job!

i pray you get 2lbs or more when all is dried and cured 


i did a similar system following stinkbuds design.
great results


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 15, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> mine too! I love the stuff..the first round i tried doing was all bust..woke up in when the lights came on and the external pump i had busted and ejected 40GAL of res water into my tent..good that bitch was somewhat waterproof, and didnt leak on my downstairs neighbors!! i was about 3 weeks into flower when that happened..I totally freaked!


Ya its way good, thing is i hardly ever hear anyone on this forum talk about afgoo, Right before i started growing i saved up a bowl from every bag i got and vacuum sealed it and through it in the freezer, i ended up with 53 different strains.







Out of all the strains i had the afgoo out did them all! If you dont mind me asking did you start a mom from seed or did you get a clone?

That sucks to hear about your pump breaking and your tent flooding, especially since it fucked your plants, i know how it feels loosing some crop though, on my current grow i had lemon skunk 33 days into flower and the air hose kinked so she drowned....

BTW the new pic looks good man, they sure are getting bit!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 15, 2010)

end of the world supply kit.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 15, 2010)

im doing wot micky phelps does


----------



## Imlovinit (Apr 15, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> getting bigger everyday!


Smokey- I've had a question abt this system for some time now and it's been driving me nuts. So here it is, do your plants ever get root bound? Thanks and so far you have a very nice grow.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> end of the world supply kit.


No doubt, this is my zombie contingency plan haha.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ya its way good, thing is i hardly ever hear anyone on this forum talk about afgoo, Right before i started growing i saved up a bowl from every bag i got and vacuum sealed it and through it in the freezer, i ended up with 53 different strains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha..im doing the same thing since i cant toke!! i have mad flavors in my freezer..about an 8th or more of each strain. I have some afgoo mothers that ive had since my very first grow. i cut all the clones myself. the mothers i had gotten from a local grower buddy..




fdd2blk said:


> end of the world supply kit.


everyone should have one! I know you do!



Imlovinit said:


> Smokey- I've had a question abt this system for some time now and it's been driving me nuts. So here it is, do your plants ever get root bound? Thanks and so far you have a very nice grow.


no root bound for the babies..the tubes have more than enough room...they even grow into the res!



Michael Phelps said:


> No doubt, this is my zombie contingency plan haha.


goddamn brainsuckers...i have an arsenal of wicked shit to keep those stinky bastards away!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 15, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> haha..im doing the same thing since i cant toke!! i have mad flavors in my freezer..about an 8th or more of each strain. I have some afgoo mothers that ive had since my very first grow. i cut all the clones myself. the mothers i had gotten from a local grower buddy..


Nice thats badass, i never kept an 8th of a strain, some times a gram, i was just to poor to keep that much saved haha. Word, I would love to get a clone/seed of some afgoo, do you know what the genetics are behind afgoo?




SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> goddamn brainsuckers...i have an arsenal of wicked shit to keep those stinky bastards away!


Well then im comin over to your place if shit ever goes down haha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 15, 2010)

my zombie defense!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 15, 2010)

Shit ya im def coming over to your house!


----------



## Imlovinit (Apr 16, 2010)

no root bound for the babies..the tubes have more than enough room...they even grow into the res!

Thanks Smokey! I had actually bought all the stuff I needed to build something like that, but stored it away cause of root concerns. Later!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2010)

Imlovinit said:


> no root bound for the babies..the tubes have more than enough room...they even grow into the res!
> 
> Thanks Smokey! I had actually bought all the stuff I needed to build something like that, but stored it away cause of root concerns. Later!


good luck!


----------



## murtymaker (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey what's up? All is looking good man... Tell me something... why did you say you needed to put the chiller up in the attic?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 16, 2010)

murtymaker said:


> Hey what's up? All is looking good man... Tell me something... why did you say you needed to put the chiller up in the attic?


It kicks out mad heat..


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 17, 2010)

HEEEEEYYYY..SMOKEY !!!! ...how you been bro? long time no see....

i'll be watching this one.. there looking good...you were MIA for a bit

glad to see you around, i'll be intouch.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Smokey How much did you pay for your chiller? Thats def something im going to have to invest in for the future, im sick of exchanging frozen water bottles twice a day..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 17, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> HEEEEEYYYY..SMOKEY !!!! ...how you been bro? long time no see....
> 
> i'll be watching this one.. there looking good...you were MIA for a bit
> 
> glad to see you around, i'll be intouch.


What up brothaman!! ive been good, havent been posting much, then i decided to get back into it! hit me up man!



Michael Phelps said:


> Hey Smokey How much did you pay for your chiller? Thats def something im going to have to invest in for the future, im sick of exchanging frozen water bottles twice a day..


i paid about $450 for the chiller..definitely worth it when your growing aeroponics, pricey, but worth it!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 17, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> What up brothaman!! ive been good, havent been posting much, then i decided to get back into it! hit me up man!
> 
> i paid about $450 for the chiller..definitely worth it when your growing aeroponics, pricey, but worth it!


Ya man thats def spendy but well worth it! It would be nice to keep the solution at 65 degrees constantly rather then having to add frozen water bottles and cold water to it every day..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 17, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ya man thats def spendy but well worth it! It would be nice to keep the solution at 65 degrees constantly rather then having to add frozen water bottles and cold water to it every day..


yeah it tried the frozen bottle thing for like one day..it didnt seem to work for me. that fucker would just melt, and not bring the temp down at all...I just have to get the damn chiller out of the room...its making it WAY too hot. gotta cut some holes in the ceiling!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 17, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah it tried the frozen bottle thing for like one day..it didnt seem to work for me. that fucker would just melt, and not bring the temp down at all...I just have to get the damn chiller out of the room...its making it WAY too hot. gotta cut some holes in the ceiling!


It seems to work for me alright, as long as im consistant with it every day my temps never get over 75 but are generally around 69 which isnt great but works. How long of cords does your chiller have, i remember you saying you were thinking about throwing it up in the attic, i think that would def help as long as their is enough cord length. 

Yo Smokey if you havnt checked i just updated some pics of my two girls, i started the flush a couple days ago and will harvest in 4-5 days, the link is in my sig..


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Looking good, haven't seen an Afgooy grow yet.
Strapped in
How much height you have to work with?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> It seems to work for me alright, as long as im consistant with it every day my temps never get over 75 but are generally around 69 which isnt great but works. How long of cords does your chiller have, i remember you saying you were thinking about throwing it up in the attic, i think that would def help as long as their is enough cord length.
> 
> Yo Smokey if you havnt checked i just updated some pics of my two girls, i started the flush a couple days ago and will harvest in 4-5 days, the link is in my sig..


i have a plug in my attic, and i bought 50' of hose. probably overkill, but i wanted enough. I turned on the house A/C, and that brought the temps in the room way down...i might be lazy for a lil while longer!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Looking good, haven't seen an Afgooy grow yet.
> Strapped in
> How much height you have to work with?


haha..NOT MUCH MORE!! theses lil ladies are growing out of their training bras for sure! lol..but i will have enough height in the tent..its about 5 feet from the top of the tubes to the top of the tent(secret jardin dr350) but i also have that friggin hood taking up a good 1.5' I should be alright..

afgooey is an amazing smoke, not too popular anymore, so thats why im growing it..GDP will be my next one.


----------



## Creek (Apr 18, 2010)

I got the same set up but with 2 aeroflo 60s. Interesting to see how yours turns out I popped my seeds on the 6th or march.

Taking the pump out of the rez with the aeroflow will drop your rez temp 5 degress at least.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2010)

Creek said:


> I got the same set up but with 2 aeroflo 60s. Interesting to see how yours turns out I popped my seeds on the 6th or march.


NICE! i have a 60 site in my other room with some LEDs hanging..gonna pop some clones as soon as i get some ready. how long did you veg?


----------



## Creek (Apr 18, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> NICE! i have a 60 site in my other room with some LEDs hanging..gonna pop some clones as soon as i get some ready. how long did you veg?


I flipped on the 9th. So one month from seed. They are bigger then I wanted to I topped.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2010)

Creek said:


> I flipped on the 9th. So one month from seed. They are bigger then I wanted to I topped.


yeah i vegged mine a few days too much too..fuckers get big quick!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2010)

big ass bitches! next week i'll start adding phosphoload to the mix!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking good, 
God they just grow up sooooo fast don't they? lol

Is that you in the avatar jammin' ?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 18, 2010)

Good Job Smokey, those sure are getting big!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 19, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 19, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Looking good,
> God they just grow up sooooo fast don't they? lol
> 
> Is that you in the avatar jammin' ?


yes they do!! and yeah that's me jammin on stage..




Michael Phelps said:


> Good Job Smokey, those sure are getting big!


thanks man...

[QUOTE="SICC";4056357]Subscribed[/QUOTE]welcome sicc! glad you stopped by!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 22, 2010)

yup thats me getting down on some bass action...that was with my old band...currently im not in a band.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

How are the girls doing?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 22, 2010)

funny you should ask sicc...here is a new pic...

im doing a res change right now..i believe this is the beginning of week 3

they are damn monsters now..a lil too big for their britches..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, they've grown alot, how tall are they?


----------



## Creek (Apr 22, 2010)

Lookin good smokey. Why not toss a screen up looks like they are getting to big.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 22, 2010)

SICC";4069985]Nice said:


> Lookin good smokey. Why not toss a screen up looks like they are getting to big.


im gonna go to the dro store tomorrow and buy a nylon net. its gonna be a bitch gettin that bastard on tho.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn smokey those things are getting big hella quick! So is this week 3 for flower? Or week three since they started, sorry im kinda stoned and confused haha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn smokey those things are getting big hella quick! So is this week 3 for flower? Or week three since they started, sorry im kinda stoned and confused haha


yesterday was the beginning of week 3..i cant remember how long i vegged for..


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice Smokey. I am currently making the switch from soiless to complete aero. The growth is amazing and so EASY. Can't believe I didn't do it years ago.



Couple of ?'s. I run mine 1 on 4 off, do you? And how do you like the end resluts of those LEDs? I'm going with StinkBuds setup to start and may end up using the laser lines, not really sure yet because of my nutes.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 23, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Nice Smokey. I am currently making the switch from soiless to complete aero. The growth is amazing and so EASY. Can't believe I didn't do it years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of ?'s. I run mine 1 on 4 off, do you? And how do you like the end resluts of those LEDs? I'm going with StinkBuds setup to start and may end up using the laser lines, not really sure yet because of my nutes.


the system i have runs the pump continuously. i havent grown with the LEDs yet, but my buddy in socal grew with the same ones in a 120 site aeroflo. the results were amazing!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

almost had an accident! fuckin drain pipe....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

i fixed it tho...just flooded the damn tent.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

starting to get their lil buds...


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 27, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i fixed it tho...just flooded the damn tent.


 

Exactly why my "new" grow room will have the floor lined with some rubber roof I left over.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice man, how many plants you got in there?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

northeastern lights said:


> Exactly why my "new" grow room will have the floor lined with some rubber roof I left over.


luckily i had it in a tent, and all the carpet out of the room..but what a damn headache at 6am when youve been drinking all night!

[QUOTE="SICC";4087607]Nice man, how many plants you got in there?





[/QUOTE]I have a grand total of 36, and one lil runt in the back. all afgoo, except for a couple green crack...forgot where they are tho! when they start fully budding i'll be able to tell which is which tho.

these babies are drinking tons of water! i had to add 10gal today, and everyday they are getting fatter! i'll take some more pics in a couple of days.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 27, 2010)

man they really grow fast in the areo huh?....they look healthy. what you feeding them smokey?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 27, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> man they really grow fast in the areo huh?....they look healthy. what you feeding them smokey?


thanks man...im using the house and garden nute line...aqua flakes a&b, root excelurator, drip clean, multi zyme. also at the beginning of week 3 i added phosoload to the mix. i love that nute line, good nutes and half the cost of canna. i'll probably add some purple maxx at the next res change, and at week 6 i will add gravity.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 27, 2010)

nice...i love that root excelurator that shit works well..worth the cash for sure..can you get a shot of your roots? or is it to hard with the net? whould love to see how they do in the areo..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 29, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> nice...i love that root excelurator that shit works well..worth the cash for sure..can you get a shot of your roots? or is it to hard with the net? whould love to see how they do in the areo..


i'll snap a pic later on today when the lights come on.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 29, 2010)

Hell yes smokey those are looking Fantastic! Man i cant wait till they really start budding hardcore, never seen an afgoo plant before and like i said its one of my top favorite strains!


Just updated my journal with some harvest info, aka weight, pics, etc..


----------



## Dubious420 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey niacin works great but be carefull take to much and you'll get sick for a day happend to me yesterday. Also i was reading it can cause problems with your liver but other than that its nothing but good for you. Awsome grow ima stay tuned to see how it turns out!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 29, 2010)

res change.


here is a pic of those roots meangreen.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 29, 2010)

YEAH!!!!! those are some roots...how tall do u think they be when they stop streching?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 29, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> YEAH!!!!! those are some roots...how tall do u think they be when they stop streching?


they're done stretching since ive added phosphoload. now its nug time. i shouldve lollipopped a lil more tho. when this grow is done im gonna move the tent that is next to it so i can get around the machine easier..


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 29, 2010)

you ever try "carboload" use it last grow and im sold..not as messy as raw sugar or molasses..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 29, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> you ever try "carboload" use it last grow and im sold..not as messy as raw sugar or molasses..


ive heard of it..havent tried it. a lot of growers up north use phospho, and the shit always looks amazing, so i though id give it a try. shit makes the nugs swell up ridiculously.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 29, 2010)

whats the number of P on there??..what do u do use it for just a week or is it for the whoule grow?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 30, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> whats the number of P on there??..what do u do use it for just a week or is it for the whoule grow?


hmm not sure on the numbers...im laying in bed right now, but i'll look at them tomorrow. i start it at the beginning of week 3, and i'll use it the entire grow.. 40ml to my 40 gal res. next time i'll back off the nutes a tad tho...im seeing a lil bit of clawing. no biggie tho.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 30, 2010)

I love root porn as much as i love bud porn


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 30, 2010)

Yo smokey, that phospho stuff your talking about, is that a similar product to gravity, as in makes super dense buds?


----------



## northeastern lights (Apr 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4101416]I love root porn as much as i love bud porn [/QUOTE]

Hell yeah SICC me too. Even strated a thread for it


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/322259-root-porn-thread.html







.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 30, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> hmm not sure on the numbers...im laying in bed right now, but i'll look at them tomorrow. i start it at the beginning of week 3, and i'll use it the entire grow.. 40ml to my 40 gal res. next time i'll back off the nutes a tad tho...im seeing a lil bit of clawing. no biggie tho.



1ml a gal huh...thats some potent stuff then.whats the price tag??..im allways willing to try new nutes out.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 30, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yo smokey, that phospho stuff your talking about, is that a similar product to gravity, as in makes super dense buds?


sort of...phosphoload speeds up the plants growth, and makes the buds bigger..supposedly a 30% increase in yield. there are a bunch of different ways you can use it, but I start at the beginning of week 3 flower. Im also gonna use gravity at the beginning of week 6. I want over a lb with this harvest...might not get it because i didnt lollipop.



northeastern lights said:


> Hell yeah SICC me too. Even strated a thread for it
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/322259-root-porn-thread.html
> ...


haha..im gonna have to check that out.



MEANGREEN69 said:


> 1ml a gal huh...thats some potent stuff then.whats the price tag??..im allways willing to try new nutes out.


I never follow directions on the bottle..youre supposed to use more 2ml-4ml a gallon...I'll probably add a lil more at next res change..Ive always learned less is more with some of these nutes. shit is expensive $159 for the litre


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 1, 2010)

Ahh okay i see. I might have to try this out next grow, Have gravity but didnt use it cause for a minute i thought it might have killed my lemon skunk but i think next grow im going to try it out again.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 1, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ahh okay i see. I might have to try this out next grow, Have gravity but didnt use it cause for a minute i thought it might have killed my lemon skunk but i think next grow im going to try it out again.


yeah...you have to be careful with that gravity shit...it will definitely burn your plants if you use to much, and dont weaken your nutes...they also say you have to raise your lights a bit too, but i never do.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 3, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah...you have to be careful with that gravity shit...it will definitely burn your plants if you use to much, and dont weaken your nutes...they also say you have to raise your lights a bit too, but i never do.


Ya for sure ive read it's very dose sensitive so ill make sure to be careful! Have you ever used purple maxx, looks like a good product but dont really know if i should use that or that phospho stuff you were talking about.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 4, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Ya for sure ive read it's very dose sensitive so ill make sure to be careful! Have you ever used purple maxx, looks like a good product but dont really know if i should use that or that phospho stuff you were talking about.


ive used purple maxx too. i would foliar feed about 30 min before the lights went off..i had good results with that stuff. havent used it for this grow.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 4, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive used purple maxx too. i would foliar feed about 30 min before the lights went off..i had good results with that stuff. havent used it for this grow.


Do you think it would work out using phospho and purple maxx and gravity or do you think that would be to much? I mean im still pretty new into growing so i would never use all these in one grow yet... Def scared i would fuck all the plants. But it would be interesting to know if you could use that many additives and grow some super buds..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 4, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Do you think it would work out using phospho and purple maxx and gravity or do you think that would be to much? I mean im still pretty new into growing so i would never use all these in one grow yet... Def scared i would fuck all the plants. But it would be interesting to know if you could use that many additives and grow some super buds..


ive never used all three in one grow...but as long as you monitor the ppms you should be alright..like for PM i only use it between week 3-6, gravity i feed two consecutive waterings(soil, havent used it in aero) at the beginning of week 6, and this is my first time using phosphoload, ive just seen the results of a lot of other grows and was impressed.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 4, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> ive never used all three in one grow...but as long as you monitor the ppms you should be alright..like for PM i only use it between week 3-6, gravity i feed two consecutive waterings(soil, havent used it in aero) at the beginning of week 6, and this is my first time using phosphoload, ive just seen the results of a lot of other grows and was impressed.


Word i think im going to try purple max and gravity next grow and see how that goes.. Hey Smokey your good with the SOG, how many SOG plants do you think i could fit in a 2 ft deep 3 1/2 foot wide space?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 4, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Word i think im going to try purple max and gravity next grow and see how that goes.. Hey Smokey your good with the SOG, how many SOG plants do you think i could fit in a 2 ft deep 3 1/2 foot wide space?


you'll dig the results for sure. depending on the size of the pots you could do at least 6-8. Ive grown a full plant in a one gal pot, and got about a half zip.I would also use bushmaster to control the height. if you do SOG you dont wanna veg them too long or they will crowd eachother, also you wanna lollipop them(trim all the lower bs off that dont really amount to shit, so the energy can go to the tops). in my grow tent i have about 4'11''x4'11'', and the 36 site aeroflo fits perfectly. I vegged them too long and their friggin huge...I also didnt lollipop, and i wish i did. do you know what SCROG is?


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Can I get an update bud?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 5, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Can I get an update bud?


haha...i'll take some pics right before the lights come on today..they're beautiful btw!


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Sweet can't wait to check 'em out


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 5, 2010)

well they are in the beginning stages of nugness!


----------



## Nasbale (May 5, 2010)

It's a good sign when you can't count all of the buds in a couple seconds ...


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 5, 2010)

sweet tittys..those are some nice tops. whats the PPM? and what week??


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

Rock on Smokey!!!!! 
Thanks for the update
Deff got the SOG going, got some nice colas starting in there.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 5, 2010)

Nasbale said:


> It's a good sign when you can't count all of the buds in a couple seconds ...


yeah i tried counting and gave up...they're gonna be massive!



MEANGREEN69 said:


> sweet tittys..those are some nice tops. whats the PPM? and what week??


they are just finishing week 4, the ppms are around 900-1000



hardroc said:


> Rock on Smokey!!!!!
> Thanks for the update
> Deff got the SOG going, got some nice colas starting in there.


thanks man...i'll take some more pics in a couple days so you all can see the transformation..they get fatter and fatter everyday i unzip that tent. Gonna do a 60 site afgoo grow with LEDs in a couple weeks...gonna pull all the clones tomorrow, and get the machine ready.


----------



## justforspam24 (May 5, 2010)

Smokey read through the thread and am really digging your grow. You had mentioned that you live close to others, what are you using for odor control? I would think that many plants would STINK!


----------



## hardroc (May 5, 2010)

ahahahahah Smokey's back at it HARD!!!!
Can't wait for the comparison pix


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 6, 2010)

justforspam24 said:


> Smokey read through the thread and am really digging your grow. You had mentioned that you live close to others, what are you using for odor control? I would think that many plants would STINK!


I actually dont have any odor control!! everything is upstairs, and noone lives next to me. i should probably do something about that tho.



hardroc said:


> ahahahahah Smokey's back at it HARD!!!!
> Can't wait for the comparison pix


indeed..no rest for the wicked!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

looking good.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looking good.


thanks brothaman!


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2010)

mmmmm, porn


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 6, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> you'll dig the results for sure. depending on the size of the pots you could do at least 6-8. Ive grown a full plant in a one gal pot, and got about a half zip.I would also use bushmaster to control the height. if you do SOG you dont wanna veg them too long or they will crowd eachother, also you wanna lollipop them(trim all the lower bs off that dont really amount to shit, so the energy can go to the tops). in my grow tent i have about 4'11''x4'11'', and the 36 site aeroflo fits perfectly. I vegged them too long and their friggin huge...I also didnt lollipop, and i wish i did. do you know what SCROG is?


Smokey first things first, Dude those bud shots you posted look unfuckin believable! Damn homie that afgoo is the dankness! 

Word ya i figure i could probably fit 6 regular sized plants in their but they would probably crowd if i didnt do anthing to control them.. Ya i figured what i want to do is grow out 5 moms and essentially chop them down into clones and sog, i would only plan on vegging for a week or two at most and i would def lolipop! I honestly thought you had to lolipop in SOG haha. How much space is in between each pot in the areo? Just trying to figure out the spacing... But ya smokey ive def heard of scrogging, i actually did it to the first plant i grew... Plant ended up being male so i collected the pollin and stored it (actually came in handy cause i pollinated one branch on the mk and got a good 25-30 seeds). The reason i dont know if scrogging is going to work is because i dont know how im going to change out the reservoirs, It seems like it would be a hard task to accomplish every couple of weeks..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 7, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Smokey first things first, Dude those bud shots you posted look unfuckin believable! Damn homie that afgoo is the dankness!
> 
> Word ya i figure i could probably fit 6 regular sized plants in their but they would probably crowd if i didnt do anthing to control them.. Ya i figured what i want to do is grow out 5 moms and essentially chop them down into clones and sog, i would only plan on vegging for a week or two at most and i would def lolipop! I honestly thought you had to lolipop in SOG haha. How much space is in between each pot in the areo? Just trying to figure out the spacing... But ya smokey ive def heard of scrogging, i actually did it to the first plant i grew... Plant ended up being male so i collected the pollin and stored it (actually came in handy cause i pollinated one branch on the mk and got a good 25-30 seeds). The reason i dont know if scrogging is going to work is because i dont know how im going to change out the reservoirs, It seems like it would be a hard task to accomplish every couple of weeks..


thanks man...

i couldnt get really get in my tent to lollipop..I have a mother tent next next to my 5x5 tent and it made it impossible to climb around in there. but yeah this afgoo is amazing! im really happy with the way things are starting to turn out..everytime i open the tent up they are bigger, and the smell is starting to get crazy. im pulling clones for the 60 site tomorrow or sunday..and them i'll begin the comparison. I hope these LEDs are worth it because it will really cut down on my heat, and bring the power bill considerably down. 

Well today is the beginning of week 5, and next week at res change I will be cutting the nute does to 2/3 strength, stop using phosphoload, and start adding gravity. at the beginning of week 8 if everything looks good i will begin the flush. Im gonna harvest the tops first, and let the bottoms go an extra week. It will save me some trimming time since i plan on doing all myself..


----------



## Creek (May 7, 2010)

Looks good man some nice healthy loking girls. 
I have tried the harvesting the tops and letting the bottom go another week. It has never worked for me. Taking the tops always stunts them for about a week.

Im on week 3 flowing with my pure afghans same set up.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 9, 2010)

Creek said:


> Looks good man some nice healthy loking girls.
> I have tried the harvesting the tops and letting the bottom go another week. It has never worked for me. Taking the tops always stunts them for about a week.
> 
> Im on week 3 flowing with my pure afghans same set up.


do you have a thread going? Id like to see some pics....

new pics of my grow to come later on today...they keep getting bigger! Wish i had thrown up another net..i might have to figure something out...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 9, 2010)

well i just got done pulling 70 clones for the 60 site..should be ready in a couple of weeks, so then i will do a comparison with the LED. I also pulled 3 jack herer to mother up for the big ol' jackie H tribute grow im gonna do.. but i wont do that until the gdp are done..


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 10, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> thanks man...
> 
> i couldnt get really get in my tent to lollipop..I have a mother tent next next to my 5x5 tent and it made it impossible to climb around in there. but yeah this afgoo is amazing! im really happy with the way things are starting to turn out..everytime i open the tent up they are bigger, and the smell is starting to get crazy. im pulling clones for the 60 site tomorrow or sunday..and them i'll begin the comparison. I hope these LEDs are worth it because it will really cut down on my heat, and bring the power bill considerably down.
> 
> Well today is the beginning of week 5, and next week at res change I will be cutting the nute does to 2/3 strength, stop using phosphoload, and start adding gravity. at the beginning of week 8 if everything looks good i will begin the flush. Im gonna harvest the tops first, and let the bottoms go an extra week. It will save me some trimming time since i plan on doing all myself..


Ya man it looks like that would def be a pain in the ass to get back their, looks light you more do more damage then good. Any new flicks of the afgoo man? Ya man that will be a cool side by side to watch, I watched a comparison once and the leds did produce more crystals but less yield...


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 10, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> well i just got done pulling 70 clones for the 60 site..should be ready in a couple of weeks, so then i will do a comparison with the LED. I also pulled 3 jack herer to mother up for the big ol' jackie H tribute grow im gonna do.. but i wont do that until the gdp are done..


You got some GDP going right now to?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 11, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> You got some GDP going right now to?


im gonna do the gdp as soon as the afgoo is done. im probably gonna pull some clones in a week or so..i have 3 huge mothers. I just pulled the clones for the 60 site a couple days ago, plus 3 jack herer that need to be mothered.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

pic update...


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

Ohhhhh those girls are making me twitch down there...........
LOL what week are they on now Smokey?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

they will just be finishing week 5 tomorrow...i wish i had put a second net up..they are starting to get their gangster lean on...


----------



## hardroc (May 12, 2010)

Nice,.........do you counter tie?


----------



## northeastern lights (May 12, 2010)

MMMmmmmmmm. Looking nice and frosty, just the way I like em'.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 12, 2010)

fucken nice.. now thats some PEAK BUD PRODUCTION. frosty too.


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2010)

Lookin good smokey!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 12, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> im gonna do the gdp as soon as the afgoo is done. im probably gonna pull some clones in a week or so..i have 3 huge mothers. I just pulled the clones for the 60 site a couple days ago, plus 3 jack herer that need to be mothered.


Word man i cant wait to see the GDP, that is another one of my personal favorites!

haha thats cool your plants are gettin their gangster lean on though, big fat buds!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 13, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Nice,.........do you counter tie?


i was just thinking about doing that! Im gonna buy some string tomorrow and tie those bitches up. they are leaning WAY too much...



northeastern lights said:


> MMMmmmmmmm. Looking nice and frosty, just the way I like em'.


me too!!!



MEANGREEN69 said:


> fucken nice.. now thats some PEAK BUD PRODUCTION. frosty too.


thanks buddy...



SICC";4156849]Lookin good smokey![/QUOTE]gracias...
[quote="Michael Phelps said:


> Word man i cant wait to see the GDP, that is another one of my personal favorites!
> 
> haha thats cool your plants are gettin their gangster lean on though, big fat buds!


yeah i cant wait for the gdp too!..i havent had it in a real long time!.. well not good gdp at least...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 16, 2010)

so i think i gave my babies too much of that phosphload stuff...thats what i get for not really reading shit on it! ive been feeding it for about 2 weeks, maybe 3...then i read youre only supposed to give it one dose!!!!

they are figgin huge tho..i had to tie all the buds to the rods on the roof..opened the tent on morining and everything was layin down!

i'll take some update pics later this week...hopefully i didnt fuck them up!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 16, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah i cant wait for the gdp too!..i havent had it in a real long time!.. well not good gdp at least...


Ya me to man, infact it was christmas 2 years ago. But for real it was so purple it looked black haha.

Damn smokey i hope all your ladys are gonna be okay, kinda sounds like a similar thing that happened to my lemon skunk...


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 20, 2010)

So whats the update with the ladys? Did they recover?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 20, 2010)

yeah they've recovered... i just think feeding them that phosphoload as long as i did slowed the process a bit...they are friggin huge tho..some of the biggest colas ive seen. tons of white hairs...Im just hoping over the next two weeks they fill in and change color..i'll take some update pics in a couple of days. 

the clones are about 70% ready for the 60-site LED setup im about to begin. I'll be starting another journal when they are ready.


----------



## hardroc (May 20, 2010)

Right on man, can't wait for the update and the new journal


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 20, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Right on man, can't wait for the update and the new journal


thanks for the interest! it wont be long! 

Im also pulling my 40 GDP clones tomorrow to get them ready to pop in as soon as the afgoo is done...I wont make the same mistake next time around!


----------



## deekay (May 20, 2010)

this is a great grow i cant wait to see the finish product! ive never heard of afgoo before, but from these early pics im taking it as a potent strain i wasnt to sure about what you said on the seeds in the freezer? in a round about way could you explain this pleasee? looking good so far man good work ill be watching this one.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 21, 2010)

deekay said:


> this is a great grow i cant wait to see the finish product! ive never heard of afgoo before, but from these early pics im taking it as a potent strain i wasnt to sure about what you said on the seeds in the freezer? in a round about way could you explain this pleasee? looking good so far man good work ill be watching this one.



Afgoo is the fuckin bomb.. One of my fav's, so tasty, so dank!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 21, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> yeah they've recovered... i just think feeding them that phosphoload as long as i did slowed the process a bit...they are friggin huge tho..some of the biggest colas ive seen. tons of white hairs...Im just hoping over the next two weeks they fill in and change color..i'll take some update pics in a couple of days.
> 
> the clones are about 70% ready for the 60-site LED setup im about to begin. I'll be starting another journal when they are ready.


Woosh, good those things recovered, nothing worse then spending a bunch of time and energy on some plants and having them die.. 

Cant wait to see the pics homie, You doing 60 clones of afgoo under the led?

Ill def be subd to your next one as well. Keep us posted homie!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 21, 2010)

deekay said:


> this is a great grow i cant wait to see the finish product! ive never heard of afgoo before, but from these early pics im taking it as a potent strain i wasnt to sure about what you said on the seeds in the freezer? in a round about way could you explain this pleasee? looking good so far man good work ill be watching this one.


Hmm..i keep bud in the freezer, Im on probabtion and can only smoke right after i see my p/o, so i have about 2 oz's of 15 diff strains vacuum sealed in the freezer for when the time comes...funny thing is I'll take out a few nugs of different stuff, and i can only smoke a few hits before i pass the fuck out!



Michael Phelps said:


> Woosh, good those things recovered, nothing worse then spending a bunch of time and energy on some plants and having them die..
> 
> Cant wait to see the pics homie, You doing 60 clones of afgoo under the led?
> 
> Ill def be subd to your next one as well. Keep us posted homie!


yup 60 under the LEDs. its the same machine im growing in now, just the 60site. I think the overdose in phosphoload kept them at about week 5 for 2 weeks. The buds have swelled to unimaginable proportions tho. Ive had to counter tie and all that jazz to keep them standing up(i'll make sure to have 2 or 3 nets up next time). the hairs are starting to fill in with bud now, and hopefully they will be done in 3 weeks.


----------



## hardroc (May 21, 2010)

LOL you got 2 "P"'s in your frezer? lol nice.....


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 21, 2010)

hardroc said:


> LOL you got 2 "P"'s in your frezer? lol nice.....


lol no...2oz's total...about 15 diff strains.. 

hairs are starting to turn color!


----------



## hardroc (May 22, 2010)

Oh ok lol...


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 22, 2010)

Haha i was thinkin the same thing as hardroc. Ive come to the conclusion that im going to save a single from every strain i grow and just vacuum seal it so i can always look back and remember.


Nice im stoked to see how this led compares... Def something that i think will be a good investment when i have the right money for it.. But ya man i had somewhat of a similar situation, when i added the gravity to my lemon skunk, hashplant haze, and mk ultra i came home and the lemon skunk was straight limp, i automatically assumed it was the gravity, now that i think about it im sure it was the fact that one of my air hoses was kinked and my plant just drowned.. Anyways i gave my girls straight water for a week give or take and im sure that took them back, probably would have been better if i would have just kept feeding them nutes..


When their done send me some of that afgoo via fedex smokey! hahaha jk man..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 25, 2010)

well here are my monsters...hopefully just a couple more weeks


----------



## Creek (May 25, 2010)

Lookin good man you really didnt mess around with the phos. Whats your humidy at with all those ladys in there? Your look further along then mine and i flipped at the same time as you. I do have about a 14" cola. Ill see if I can get some pics later.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 25, 2010)

Creek said:


> Lookin good man you really didnt mess around with the phos. Whats your humidy at with all those ladys in there? Your look further along then mine and i flipped at the same time as you. I do have about a 14" cola. Ill see if I can get some pics later.


you know i dont even have a hygrometer in there...bought one and never set it up! LOL. on my next grow with the gdp, im gonna do things a bit different. i'll have three rows of netting, i'll hook the airstones back up, i wont veg as long...oh yeah, and i'll run phosphoload for 3 days!! instead of 3 weeks!! lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2010)

can i have all that? 

or at least a fat sack full?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> can i have all that?
> 
> or at least a fat sack full?


yes you may..i'll let you pick your own nugs out too..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2010)

you just made me really happy. i don't have a lot of good indoor.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 26, 2010)

well cruise on down homeboy..youre always welcome! we'll go to a stripclub, see some cheesy vegas shows, and if its the day after i see my p/o i'll be able to toke with ya!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2010)

i'll be right there.


----------



## hardroc (May 26, 2010)

Looking VERY good my man.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 26, 2010)

those are some fat ass tops..congrats. so what do you think there going to put out?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 26, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> those are some fat ass tops..congrats. so what do you think there going to put out?


i hope i get 1.5lbs..but that might be wishful thinking..the plants are falling over eachother..im not even gonna stress about it anymore lol...i just hope they hurry up finish...i wanna grow some GDP!!!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 30, 2010)

Smokey good fuckin job bro.. Those colas really filled out so nicely, Smokey can i have a fat sack to? Hahaha jk man, that'd be a good 8 hour drive for me..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 1, 2010)

but vegas is soooo fun...lol

this weekend was nuts! 

im gonna snap some more pics in a couple days..i'll begin flushing on friday or so...


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 1, 2010)

just checked out your whole thread and your stuff is beautiful. 

I have the exact same system as you do but have never used it before. It is set up and all but need a mother to make clones.. anyway. I was wondering, the jet the sprays out of the tubing, do you want that to hit the 3'in net cup directly? and if so where exactly? If you could explain that would be great.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 1, 2010)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> just checked out your whole thread and your stuff is beautiful.
> 
> I have the exact same system as you do but have never used it before. It is set up and all but need a mother to make clones.. anyway. I was wondering, the jet the sprays out of the tubing, do you want that to hit the 3'in net cup directly? and if so where exactly? If you could explain that would be great.


when you first put the clones in you want the water level to be about 1/4 in away from the baskets, and the water to be spraying against the tube at the surface of the water so it splashes, and coagulates. when roots start to show drop the water level and re-adjust the laser lines.


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jun 5, 2010)

Do they have strict laws in Vegas on pot? Such as, if u were to get caught with a pipe and smoke, do they nail ya?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 5, 2010)

DaBigDiggidy said:


> Do they have strict laws in Vegas on pot? Such as, if u were to get caught with a pipe and smoke, do they nail ya?


depends on the cop...some would take you to jail, some would just give you a ticket, and some would just let you go. but if its under an oz, its just a misdemeanor.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 5, 2010)

*Your a beast man cant wait to see the harvest... too bad you cant smoke, but it'll be nice and cured by the time you can.*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 9, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Your a beast man cant wait to see the harvest... too bad you cant smoke, but it'll be nice and cured by the time you can.*


haha thanks man...today is the third day of flushing with just plain water..probably gonna harvest on friday.. im ready to begin a new grow..the gdp clones are almost ready..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 10, 2010)

Stoked to see your harvest smokey!

Any new pics on the horizon?


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jun 10, 2010)

Headed your way Smokey. Haven't been to Vegas in 15 yrs!.... Harvested just in time for the trip!  Any recommendations on where to go or what to go see for fun?..... Again, haven't been there in quite some time


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jun 10, 2010)

A good Blues Bar would rock if u know of any...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 10, 2010)

DaBigDiggidy said:


> Headed your way Smokey. Haven't been to Vegas in 15 yrs!.... Harvested just in time for the trip!  Any recommendations on where to go or what to go see for fun?..... Again, haven't been there in quite some time


hmmmmmmm....dont know of any good blues bars, i know they're out here too, just cant think of any..a good rock bar that i like to go is the "double down" its a dirty lil punk bar...good times there tho. also sometimes the casinos will have some good blues up in there...like "sams town" or 'eastside cannery" but those places are off the beaten path, and kind of a hit and miss...when you get here grab a "las vegas weekly" magazine, and in there they will have a complete listing of whats going on in town..

ummm...dont smoke in your car when youre here!!! i know a couple cops that bust fools on the daily for that shit...they get more DUI's for pot than they do for booze monthly..as far as clubs, xs is fuckin awesome, and they just opened the night time pool party..strip clubs go to the spearmint rhino...hookers go on craigslist! lol...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 10, 2010)

oh yea...im gonna snap some pics tonight.. the big chop is tomorrow!


----------



## Creek (Jun 10, 2010)

Cant wait to see how the ladys look. Cant wait to see the GDP too.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 11, 2010)

Creek said:


> Cant wait to see how the ladys look. Cant wait to see the GDP too.


tomorrow night you will get your wish my friend...and if any of you lived in vegas id hook you up some nug for sticking around for my grow...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 12, 2010)

Hell ya smokey cant wait to see the pics! MMM afgoo! Still so envious hahaha


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 12, 2010)

well i went to snap some pics before the chop, and i couldnt find my damn camera! harvested everything last night, and this morning i found my camera...fattest colas ive ever grown! i'll snap some pics in a minute..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 12, 2010)

here are a few of the monsters of i harvested...fattest colas ive ever grown!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 12, 2010)

Hell ya smokey those are some fat fat nugs! props! Cant wait to see the gdp!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 12, 2010)

DAMN!!! bad ass nugs man..they all looking like that???


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 12, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> DAMN!!! bad ass nugs man..they all looking like that???


pretty much man...these things were monsters...even the side branches were nuts!


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy smokes...check out those nugs looking all good and shit.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 12, 2010)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> pretty much man...these things were monsters...even the side branches were nuts!


so is it the strain or do you think that additive you gave them had something to do with it??? what was it phosload?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 12, 2010)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> so is it the strain or do you think that additive you gave them had something to do with it??? what was it phosload?


I think the overdose of phosphoload had everything to do with it..these things are huge!!


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Harvest


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 14, 2010)

Hew Smokey

Impressive grow!!!
&
Happy Harvest.........


----------



## DaBigDiggidy (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice Smokey! Had a blast in Vegas by the way. Thanks for the advise  Got to come home to a nice harvest myself. How many plants and do u know what u yeilded? Just curious...


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 19, 2010)

36 plants in total..a couple didnt amount to shit because they were too close to the intake fan..they didnt even have buds on them! lol..i havent done the final weigh..i was gonna do that monday or tuesday..they've been in jars for about 3 days now..the smell is getting amazing!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

sweet.................


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 21, 2010)

final weight was 674g. im pleased


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4308845]nice [/QUOTE]yup, now i just gotta wait till is see my p/o on the 1st..then i will smoke a fat bowl!


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 26, 2010)

Hell ya smokey glad to hear you got a nice yield, i would def be pleased! Great grow my friend! Def make sure and enjoy that smoke after you get done with your p.o. 


You plannin on making hash?


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael Phelps said:


> Hell ya smokey glad to hear you got a nice yield, i would def be pleased! Great grow my friend! Def make sure and enjoy that smoke after you get done with your p.o.
> 
> 
> You plannin on making hash?


im gonna make some butter


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh word that should be hella good then..


----------

